# Addicted to Laban.



## Roy_Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

I moved to Dubai 9 days ago and I have found myself addicted to the stuff. I know it is strained yogurth but my, does it taste nice. The skimmed version is a bit too watery for my liking but the low fat variety nails it. I am on a constant move so it is the perfect health snack (trying to watch my diet as I am on a forced temporary leave from sport). It is much more digestible than milk, so gulping down a liter (or two) does not cause the same gas bombs that an equivalent portion of milk would do.

I am finding myself reaching out for one everytime I am hungry. Calms any hunger pans and provides a lot of nutrition.

100% reccomended (unless the stuff is actually adulterated and has addictive stuff). Oh, and always choose "made from fresh milk", the recombined milk version is gross.

(I am drinking some laban as I type).


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well it obviously takes all sorts here - personally i find the stuff gross - like salty milk, if you ask me.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought it thinking it was milk one day when I wasn't paying enough attention. Almost threw up when I tasted it.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I bought it thinking it was milk one day when I wasn't paying enough attention. Almost threw up when I tasted it.


I had a similar experience with Irn Bru!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I would rather stab my self in the eye with a rusty dirham than drink that stuff. Glad you like it though.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am another hater, but Laban is hugely popular as are its equivalents in other countries - ayran and lassi.

Each to their own...

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am another hater, but Laban is hugely popular as are its equivalents in other countries - ayran and lassi.
> 
> Each to their own...
> 
> -


Same here - bought it thinking it was milk and then couldn't take in a single sip
And am not sure if laban is similar to lassi except that both are yogurt based. Lassi could be sweet or salty, so one has a choice there


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Same here - bought it thinking it was milk and then couldn't take in a single sip
> And am not sure if laban is similar to lassi except that both are yogurt based. Lassi could be sweet or salty, so one has a choice there


Salty lassi is very similar to labal or ayran.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

hate it with a vengance.................I suppose it is like marmite, you either love it or you hate it


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> hate it with a vengance.................I suppose it is like marmite, you either love it or you hate it


Actually, the thing with Marmite is that you either love it or you're wrong


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Actually, the thing with Marmite is that you either love it or you're wrong


So true :clap2::clap2:

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> So true :clap2::clap2:
> 
> -


Like vegemite - typical australia - a shoddy copy of an English institution!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Vegemite just taste _dirty_


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Vegemite just taste _dirty_


Just like australia!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Just like australia!


So not only do you lick windows, you lick whole countries now? 

=


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> So not only do you lick windows, you lick whole countries now?
> 
> =


I'm xenophobic - i hate everyone!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Leb/Syria/turkey - Ayran
India - Lassi
Iran - Doogh.

Essentially all variations on Laban (arabic for yoghurt) in a drinkable format.

Note that in Egypt they call Milk "Laban" which can be confusing, but they're African so they speak funny.

I find it a fantastic drink, the arab/turk versions tend to be salty, and the Iranian version often will have herbs/mint and have a bit of a fizz to it.

I do find it sometimes too heavy with meals, but it is a great drink imo, so I totally disagree with you chaps.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

hey, each to their own. Wouldn't be good if we all liked the same things


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

My friend unwittingly had Laban at work recently, I noticed her error (she thought it was milk) but didn't want to say anything just in case she liked the stuff. I have never seen that much vomit before.


----------



## Huzzah45 (Jan 13, 2010)

Central European here.
Marmite tasted awful.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow.. Sandy just had my giggling! I think I might have to go buy some just to try it.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm xenophobic - i hate everyone!


Must have one hell of a tongue if you can lick countries. Can you breathe through your ears too?


----------



## Roy_Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know people felt so strongly about laban. I find it delicious but then it must be my berber hidden genes taking over haha Haven't had much arabian food yet although I actually found the low fat labneh not that nice (maye try full fat next time).


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

i luv he sweet version ... it has lassi written on it... I had 4 bottles ... tastes bit like milk shake but not thick


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I like Reeses Cups


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> I like Reeses Cups


Not a fan of the Cups, but I do Like Reese's Pieces.

If only somewhere in Dubai sold Violet Crumbles....

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Not a fan of the Cups, but I do Like Reese's Pieces.
> 
> If only somewhere in Dubai sold Violet Crumbles....
> 
> -


Get a box delivered...

Australian Food Flake,Cherry Ripe,Violet Crumble,Freddo,Picnic,Roses,Favorites

or

Australia Shop Product - Detail

or alternatively get a friendly EK pilot to pick you up a box next time they're there.... FD - you know who I mean - 's husband goes there a lot....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks mate. I have see various Aussie food websites, but shipping costs are astronomical for a few chocolate bars. My last supply came via a cousin who lives down under and was visiting

I think I know who FD is, but I don't know her personally. I thought she'd moved to the UK??

I may have to make do with Crunchies for the time being, but they aren't quite as nice. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Thanks mate. I have see various Aussie food websites, but shipping costs are astronomical for a few chocolate bars. My last supply came via a cousin who lives down under and was visiting
> 
> I think I know who FD is, but I don't know her personally. I thought she'd moved to the UK??
> 
> ...


No, you're thinking of someone else - she's just become moneymaker ifa's friend on fb - initials AL


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> No, you're thinking of someone else - she's just become moneymaker ifa's friend on fb - initials AL


She has?? You seem to know an awful lot!! 

I'll check. Ta.

-


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

I could send you some violet crumbles Elphaba, but I may be inclined to smother them in vegemite first


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jewles said:


> I could send you some violet crumbles Elphaba, but I may be inclined to smother them in vegemite first


Give with one hand & take with the other :Cry::Cry:

-


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not 100% certain, but I may have seen violet crumbles in Candylicious... 

Haven't tried laban but I do like lassi - great if you're eating something spicy as it cools your mouth down much more effectively than water. 

Marmite - can't stand the stuff. Wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

In order of preference - Promite, Vegemite, Marmite. Your tastebuds get *******ised after living with aussies for a few years. I also prefer Tim Tams to Penguin bars now - it's all gone wrong.


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

It is Australia day in two days time (the day we all get drunk, have a bbq and wear an aussie flag as a cape), probably not the best time to start a vegemite argument! I have it for breakfast almost every morning, I like cold toast smothered in butter with a bit of vegemite on top


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jewles said:


> It is Australia day in two days time *(the day we all get drunk, have a bbq and wear an aussie flag as a cape)*, probably not the best time to start a vegemite....


And the difference to the other 364 days in the year is what precisely?????


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

Australia day is a public holiday, so we don't have to chuck a sickie to get drunk and have a bbq  and we get fireworks!


----------



## zeez (Jan 26, 2010)

you guys should try the orginal laban, not the processed one..


----------

